# Heros and Heroines of the forum!



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2013)

All of you have been nominated! Yes, that means YOU too!  Everyone here makes this place what it is - a place of friendship, knowledge and mutual support, so thank you everyone for making such a success of Diabetes Support!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks very much "Northy"  I totally agree !   Well done everyone


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 2, 2013)

Northerner said:


> All of you have been nominated! Yes, that means YOU too!  Everyone here makes this place what it is - a place of friendship, knowledge and mutual support, so thank you everyone for making such a success of Diabetes Support!



I know I'm not on here as much as I used to, but long may it continue and my D and I think it's Diabetes Support............. Gangnam style  

Sheena


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 5, 2013)

Hurrah! Well done all of us


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> All of you have been nominated! Yes, that means YOU too!  Everyone here makes this place what it is - a place of friendship, knowledge and mutual support, so thank you everyone for making such a success of Diabetes Support!



Alan - an idea for your costume for your run...Superman!!!


----------



## AndyS (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree Alan 

We should have a 'like' button on here


----------



## Dory (Apr 11, 2013)

Northerner said:


> All of you have been nominated! Yes, that means YOU too!  Everyone here makes this place what it is - a place of friendship, knowledge and mutual support, so thank you everyone for making such a success of Diabetes Support!



ahem.  i see no cauliflower in here?!?????!!!!!hmmmm??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 29, 2013)

Newtothis said:


> Alan - an idea for your costume for your run...Superman!!!



I think he'd look better as Wonder Woman


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2014)

Just giving this an outing again


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2014)

Was looking through other posts on this page & lots of names that have not been on for a while.  Hope you lot are ok


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2015)

Someone who has 64,000 odd posts   A few   I know the person has been on before but so what


----------

